# Corybas ecarinatus



## s1214215 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi

These are a few links and pics of Corybas ecarinatus from Thailand. It is very rare and under threat, so if you ever see tubers on Ebay or such, please reject them. 

A friend of mine and his team at a university here in Thailand are working on propagating them artificially from seed. They have had good success, although germination is slow for this species. Hopefully, in a few years there may be the chance of propagated plants for people to buy.

Links: http://board.trekkingthai.com/board/show.php?forum_id=18&topic_no=175499&topic_id=177689

http://board.trekkingthai.com/board...=176219&topic_id=178430&sort=reply_id&by=desc

My friends propagated plants.






















Brett


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice try Brett!!! Did you use symbiotic or asymbiotic germination? (sorry but both links are in thai and I cannot read them..!). Also great photos in those links...!


----------



## labskaus (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck to your friend with propagating this little beauty!

I find the leaves nice, they are different between the ones in your post and the second link.
Without questioning the scientific/conservation value of the seed propagation project: some of the (Australian) species multiply nicely by vegetative means. A talented grower might be able to produce a nursery stock of tubers quite quickly?

It looks like your friend is using soil (from habitat?) for growing these. Is that working well in your climate? What are in general the requirements of this species? At what altitude is it growing?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 25, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> ...sorry but both links are in thai and I cannot read them..!



If you use Google Chrome it will automatically offer to translate the page from Thai. As well as informative, Google Translate can be good for a laugh. :rollhappy:


----------



## s1214215 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for that Tyrone. Yes Google is great for translation, but its not perfect. Still, better than nothing.

I think my friend told me he used asymbiotic germination and that the seed too up to two years to germinate, but once it did, it grew quickly enough. 

I do not know if the soil is from the place they come from. I will ask next time I see him. 

I believe it grows side by side with Paph thaianum and Spathoglottis hardingiana, in mountain forests. Not over 25c in summer I think, but I am not sure. I know I was growing thaianum and the spatho happily at 23C.

I think they need a fairly porous mix. Still, its very rare, so getting thems anytime soons not too likely. I hope my friend succeeds in establishing a stable breeding program so we can get it in collections one day.

Brett


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you all for the info... !!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful foliage!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice foliage, Please keep us posted. I put mine with some sphag in the mix because all in-situ photos I've seen show them growing on a bed of moss.


----------



## s1214215 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Eric

Was it ecarinatus or one of the other species you have? I dont know really how variable they are in what they grow. I will have to ask my friend

Brett


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2011)

C. incurvis & C. diemenicus. Thanx.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 26, 2011)

nice leaves


----------



## Dokmai Garden (Apr 9, 2011)

Dear friends of Thai orchids. We wish to establish contact with all good forces. Kindly read about the Orchid Ark at Dokmai Garden in Chiang Mai, and contact us for a collaboration in saving Thai orchids: www.dokmaigarden.co.th/orchidark.php

Cheers, Eric Danell and Ketsanee Seehamongkol


----------

